# [CERRADO] Problemas con el teclado numerico en KDE

## OnekO

Hola, tengo un problemilla con el teclado numerico... parece que no existe, pulso una tecla y no pasa nada, salvo con el 5 y el +, que me abre el menu contextual. El enter funciona bien.

Este es el trozo de mi xorg.conf referente al teclado, en principio no veo nada erroneo, y es la misma configuracion que tengo en casa funcionando correctamente:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

EndSection
```

Fuera de las X me funciona correctamente, no se que puede ser  :Sad: 

Tambien tengo algun problema a la hora de poner los acentos, si pulso la tecla correspondiente se escribe el acento sin esperar a que pulse la tecla siguiente. ¿Alguna idea?Last edited by OnekO on Fri Jul 06, 2007 8:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

errrrrrrrrrrr tienes la tecla numlock pulsada (o activada)?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Has probado modificar la entrada para que quede "estandar"?

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

```

Asi se ve en mi caso y no tengo ningun problema.

Salud!

----------

## OnekO

Al parecer el problema es exclusivo de kde, y no de las X, ya que en la pantalla de login de kdm me funciona correctamente. EL problemilla de las tildes ya lo he resuelto, pero sigo sin poder usar el teclado numerico.

He probado tanto a desactivar como a activar los diseños de teclado desde el centro de control, lo mismo con als opciones xkb, y nada, no hay manera.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## Annagul

¿Has probado a mirar en Periféricos --> Teclado del Centro de Control de KDE? Hay un apartado para configurar el bloqueo numérico.

----------

## OnekO

No es eso, gracias  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se me acabaron las ideas entonces, hace mucho que no uso KDE...

Tendras que esperar a que pase por el foro 6thpink que todo lo sabe (cuando sea grande, quiero ser como el, jeje), seguramente te saca del paso o te orienta al menos en la direccion correcta.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *OnekO wrote:*   

> Al parecer el problema es exclusivo de kde, y no de las X, ya que en la pantalla de login de kdm me funciona correctamente. EL problemilla de las tildes ya lo he resuelto, pero sigo sin poder usar el teclado numerico.
> 
> He probado tanto a desactivar como a activar los diseños de teclado desde el centro de control, lo mismo con als opciones xkb, y nada, no hay manera.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?

 

En estos casos, donde no se sabe muy bien por donde empezar a mirar, yo aconsejo siempre ir acotando poco a poco. Si de verdad quieres comprobar si es kde, instala algún gestor de ventanas sencillo, como Flux o Fvwm, y prueba el funcionamiento del keypad desde dicho WM.

Si funciona, entonces, tendriamos que probar a matar uno a uno los componentes de kde. No uso kde, pero supongo que el primer candidato sería khotkeys, seguro que registrando la lista de top o htop encuentras más de una cosa relacionada.

X tiene una función interna que permite emular un ratón con el teclado numérico, dicha función se activa pulsando CTRL-SHIFT-NUMLOCK, y en dicho caso el número cinco funciona como el botón izquierdo del ratón. El comportamiento que tu describes es similar, pero no idéntico, porque, según tú, las demás teclas no hacen nada (deberían mover el puntero), y el botón cinco parece tener el efecto del botón derecho, y no el izquierdo. Esto también apoya la teoría de que el responsable es kde, y no X.

Otra cosa que podrías probar, es a mover ~/.kde a cualquier otro sitio, de forma temporal. Arranca kde con la configuración predeterminada y mira si se repite el problema. Si no se repite, ya sabes que es cosa de la configuración de kde, así que mueve .kde a su sitio de nuevo y reinicia kde con tu config antigua. Ahora, tendrás que trastear un poco en kcontrol hasta que des con la solución, pero al menos ya sabrás que está ahí seguro.

----------

## OnekO

Bueno, ya he arreglado mi problema 123456789/*  :Razz: 

Cuando habia desistido de arreglar lo que me pasaba, porque tampoco era critico y pasaba de perder el tiempo en el curro, me dejo de funcionar el teclado. Al iniciar sesion se me encendia el numlock y no respondia. Entonces copie mi ~/.kde/share/config a otor lado, inicie con una nueva configuracion y funcionaba bien. Asi que poco a poco fui sobreescribiendo los archivos nuevos con los viejos, hasta dar con el culpable: 

kaccessrc

```
[Keyboard]

GestureConfirmation=true

Gestures=true

SlowKeys=true

[Mouse]

MouseKeys=true
```

Creo que el problema se inicio al aceptar accidentalmente el cuadro de dialogo que aparece cuando pulsas shift mas de x segundos, porque si no no me lo explico. Tampoco me explico como eso ha podido arreglar mi teclado numerico, pero bueno, mas contento que unas castañuelas. Lo posteo por si ayudo a alguien... ¿Deberia enviar un bug a algun lado?

----------

## i92guboj

 *OnekO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que el problema se inicio al aceptar accidentalmente el cuadro de dialogo que aparece cuando pulsas shift mas de x segundos, porque si no no me lo explico. Tampoco me explico como eso ha podido arreglar mi teclado numerico, pero bueno, mas contento que unas castañuelas. Lo posteo por si ayudo a alguien... ¿Deberia enviar un bug a algun lado?

 

Me alegro de que se haya arreglado, en cuanto al bug, no creo, porque ni siquiera

estamos seguro de lo que ha pasado. Quizás el teclado numérico se desactivó como

tal porque con alguna función de accesibilidad que activases sin querer, tenía

otra función asignada o algo así.

El mundo de la accesibilidad es un misterio para mí en kde. Siempre desactivo

esas funciones y no instalo ningún paquete que tenga que ver con eso. Así que

no sabría decirte  :Razz: 

----------

